# MOT for Rockie



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Just returned from another visit to our local HGV test station and I am happy to report that we got another years MOT on Rockie.
:BIG: 

Just a couple of advises, need a new exhaust hanger (replaced 2 already but now the third one is also corroded...) and also need to replace a couple of tyres (I asked the tester to check the condition of the tyres specifically, just to be sure) so I feel that it was a good test all round.
If Linda has any exhaust hangers I'll be over to get one on Saturday at Stratford, or maybe Duncan???
Geo, can you still get those tyres at the reduced prices mate? If so I'd like to order 2. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Pm me Size Keith
Geo
PASSED!!!! I told you taking buscuits for his guide dog would help :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Geo said:


> Pm me Size Keith
> Geo
> PASSED!!!! I told you taking buscuits for his guide dog would help :lol: :lol:


 like it Geo 
suprising what a £10 note will get you these days :lol: :lol: :lol: 
only kidding Kieth

Tony


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice one Keith.

Mind you the thought of getting one of your letters probably made him *run for cover* :wink: :wink:

_Edited by request (sorry for any offence I have caused)_

and of course a visit from the MHF mafia as well :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

John what was wrong with the word "sort" even with the ** i knew what you meant somone has a terrible imagination and should get out more :roll:


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Geo 
didn't you know there are vicars and some very politicaly correct people read these forums :roll:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Mike Spykal 
you are a legend in your own lunchtime my friend, to get so topsy turvy over such a word, and feel the need to sanction John and then myself in PMs for daring to comment on his post, you use the word sad in your PM ,I use the word sanctioned because that is what your attempting to do, Wrong bloke here Mike!!! and i reproduce your pm here for others to judge for themselves and hopefully show you up for the small minded person you are, if these words offend you I do indeed apologise, as that is not my intension, merely to express my opinion 
what you really need is more stress and problems in your life, then you can get to work on those and leave the real people alone, "gangs setting up to push things to the limit" come on Mike you doing so well on your own you don't need any help :evil: 
PS may I suggest you move this to the members bar for the sake of the forum
Geo

Mikes PM to me
Hi Geo 

It was me who suggested that RR change the word s**t in his post...what we can forget is that there are folk reading these threads who have a different sense of decency... not that any one in that thread does not ..it just appeared that way in that post ...I am sure John would not say **** in mixed company where he did not know it was acceptable ...but he was happy to do it in the thread.... I find that sad... even sadder that you needed to comment too. 

By the way ...no one demanded that RR do anything ... I suggested that an edit may be the right thing to do. 

I hope that no one writing here on MHF intends to upset but lately there seems to be some sort of group decision to push the limits. Am I right ...only those doing it know? 

best regards 
Mike


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

right firstly Geo I don't think its very gentlemanly to go around posting what are PRIVATE messages on the PUBLIC Forums, this is a definate no no as far as i am concerned, an old member of MHF used to do this before they were banned (Not for the posting of PMs btw) in order to try and get one over the Mods.

Anyway regardless of that, i have noticed what appears to be a pushing against the decency limits imposed on the forums by the moderators (who act for and not against the community btw)

These limits are in place because we are a huge online community and as such have members of all ages, religions, races and backgrounds. What one person find offensive, others may find funny. The mods have broadranging rules to uphold and simply use their common sense to do so.
Its up to the members to help them in their role by not posting anything they wouldnt say to a room of people (Which is in fact what an online community amounts to)

The mods do this with a very softly softly approach unless more action is required, and have my full backing in doing so.

I cannot find anything of offense in Spykals PM Geo.

Please bear future posting content in mind of the above and the forum rules of general forum etiquette http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-rules.html#9


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> Mike Spykal
> you are a legend in your own lunchtime my friend, to get so topsy turvy over such a word, and feel the need to sanction John and then myself in PMs for daring to comment on his post, you use the word sad in your PM ,I use the word sanctioned because that is what your attempting to do, Wrong bloke here Mike!!! and i reproduce your pm here for others to judge for themselves and hopefully show you up for the small minded person you are, if these words offend you I do indeed apologise, as that is not my intension, merely to express my opinion
> what you really need is more stress and problems in your life, then you can get to work on those and leave the real people alone, "gangs setting up to push things to the limit" come on Mike you doing so well on your own you don't need any help :evil:
> PS may I suggest you move this to the members bar for the sake of the forum
> ...


Hi Nuke

Thank you for your support here ...as you rightly say posting private messages in open forum is not on is it ... I have always treated everyone on this forum with the utmost respect and am dissapointed that another member thinks so ill of me.

In my PM to Geo I wrote that it made me sad to see expletives with or without **** like that on here, ...the fact that it makes me sad was genuine , that is how I feel...Geo's interpretation is quite different. Saying " I reproduce your pm here for others to judge for themselves and hopefully show you up for the small minded person you are" That is upsetting too, but I can live with it :roll:

Anyway I am walking away from any argument, I never wanted to argue in the first place, but I thought it my right to post an explanation from my side. Apologies to any of you not involved or interested.

mike


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Followed the link in Nukes post and am unable to find the alleged rules that i appear to have broken can you be more specific, I will then respond specifically to the breaches one by one, at the time of posting I was not aware that reproducing PMs was not permitted, and no insulting remarks are present in my post, quite the contrary i went to the trouble of pointing out it was not my intention to cause offence, all in plain simple english, also what was so terribly wrong with my reply to Johns post that warranted a PM in the first place
Geo


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Don't want to cross swords with the boss but can we get back on topic please.

Glad Rockie passed Keith and Sharon, always a relief


stew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh No, am I going to get Modded to death now, Should i start a new post Stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geo,

What I find strange in all this is why you chose to publicly post this, I mean, if you had simply pm’d Mike and talked through it all, there would not have been any problem IMHO, Mike is one of the most patient and polite guys I know. 

You say you cannot see anywhere where in the rules about not posting pm’s on the public forum, I would have thought that would be common sense TBH, if someone posted one your pm’s that you had written we would remove it straight away…private should remain private, same applies for any member.

As for what you have said about Mike I suggest you re-read it again, there are many remarks there that are personal which after all the effort he put in to keep everyone happy on this thread, is very disappointing.

What was wrong with RR post, well it’s the usual thing that is happening lately, too much of use of *** to cover words where they are not wanted or needed by many members, although it should be pointed again that RR immediately edited the post himself without question….Thanks John. 

There seems to be an deterioration lately in the language that some are using. Not all members appreciate it and it is up to the staff to follow the rules and look out for the interests of our members to make MHF a pleasant place for all, including you.

MHS…Rob


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I will PM you Rob to keep it out of the public gaze, feel free to publish any of my PMs, If I wont say it openly I wont say it at all
Geo


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

RR said:


> Nice one Keith.
> 
> Mind you the thought of getting one of your letters probably made him *run for cover* :wink: :wink:


Keith,

I bet it was you who wrote the note in *Treasure Island* you know the one with the BLACK SPOT  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Yep, thanks Mick.....
Beginning to regret ever posting now 8O 

Keith


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Keith
don't blame yourself mate you've done nothing wrong we all entered in a bit of banter that some people objected to, lets get over it.
anyway well done on your MOT its always a relief when thats out of the way

Tony


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am sorry for ever posting a reply and especially now Geo is in hot water by following me.

I apologise to all.

Maybe it would be best left to congratulate Keith on Rockie passing his MOT.

I just had a witty thought :lol: but no I better not :?


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

John noooo :lol:


----------

